# BTCC Media Day 2013



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi to all Few Shots from Thursday at a Very Cold Donington Park

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning pictures

rick


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Message from Rob Austin


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lovely shots. Pin sharp.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

@kerr, love that picture. Austin is my fav btcc driver.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice photos - not sure I'll get to see any BTCC this year as I am in Germany when they are at Croft and at Spa for the F1 when they're at Knockhill.

All other tracks are prob a bit too far to do in a day for me.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Message from Rob Austin


Doesn't seem to stop the Honda's though Mr Austin :driver:


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Doesn't seem to stop the Honda's though Mr Austin :driver:


He posted this up on facebook,argued with loads of people,his argument is ****,as is his driving!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

composite said:


> He posted this up on facebook,argued with loads of people,his argument is ****,as is his driving!


Never seen his argument, but yes his driving is beyond his attitude. Got a link?

At <300BHP with full slicks and aggressive LSDs there isn't a huge difference.

However there is good reason that the majority of sports cars, super cars, hyper cars and top racing series all use RWD cars.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I asked why he drove around at back if rwd was better than fwd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I asked why he drove around at back if rwd was better than fwd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe because he isn't the best of drivers?

He must have had some bills for damage last year. He was fast between his mistakes.

Odd to choose a car like an Audi to then make it RWD.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I get the impression he doesn't like to conform to the norm


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Rob Austin is a sound chap and he is a good driver too. Have you seen him racing the classic F1 cars?


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice photos.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent photos as always any more???


----------

